# Treiber für QDI-K7V8366/KD7-A Mainboard unter WinXP



## Elbartos (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Vor kurzer Zeit habe ich einen PC bekommen mit dem oben genannten Mainboard, es wurde mir gesagt das der PC defekt ist. Dies war aber leider nicht der Fall. Mit einer neuen Festplatte ging der PC wieder einwandfrei nur leider habe ich keine Treiber dafür bekommen und habe nur den Audiotreiber gefunden und mehr nicht. Es Handelt sich um QDI-K7V8366/KD7-A Mainboard mit VIA Chips KT333 und VT8233. Wenn jemand weiß woher ich die Treiber bekomme wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo!





Elbartos hat gesagt.:


> .....es wurde mir gesagt das der PC defekt ist. Dies war aber leider *nicht* der Fall.....


Ja, es ist doch immer wieder ärgerlich, wenn wenn ein PC *nicht* defekt ist. 

Der VIA 4 in 1 Treiber sollte der richtige sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

